# ISO Rice cooker recipes



## jabbur (May 20, 2009)

Okay, I recently broke down and bought a rice cooker.  So far I'm fairly satisfied with its performance but I would like to find some recipes to spice up the rice.  I've tried adding broth instead of water (good), and onion soup mix (good), and Italian salad dressing mix (good).  Are there other things I can add while it's cooking that will give flavor to the rice?


----------



## Scotch (May 20, 2009)

Here's 79 pages of recipes specifically for the rice cooker:

_*CLICK ME*_

I have one around her someplace that my wife likes a lot -- I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## HMGgal (May 20, 2009)

My daughter loves this one: replace at least half of the water with orange juice (my recipe says all OJ, but it was a bit too much for me), 1 TBS ground coriander, and cook. When done, fold in mandarin oranges and top with thinly sliced scallions and toasted sesame seeds. We have that with tilapia.


----------



## Scotch (May 20, 2009)

I found the recipe, but it's in a cookbook, one that I'd recommend:

_The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook_ by Beth Hensperger & Julie Kaufmann (Harvard Common Press, Boston, 2002) ISBN 1-55832-202-7. It has 250 recipes in its 368 pages. Amazon has a paperback version for $12.21, free shipping on orders over $25: Amazon.com: The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook : 250 No-Fail Recipes for Pilafs, Risottos, Polenta, Chilis, Soups, Porridges, Puddings and More, from Start to Finish in Your Rice Cooker: Beth Hensperger, Julie Kaufmann: Books


----------



## jabbur (May 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'll check into that cookbook Scotch.  DH loves rice but I get bored with it the same way every time.


----------

